# Wowos Still Trading?



## Boothy

I've already posted this but it seems to have been deleted by admin. I'm unsure why as I can find no other, more suitable section for me to ask the question in.

Basically I am curious as to whether Wowos are still trading? The website is up and running with everything showing out of stock and I have had no reply to an email I sent. I just want some Crystal Sealant that's all 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

I brought some from just car care - they’re not a sponsor but couldn’t find stock anywhere else?


----------



## Andyblue

I seem to remember reading on here they were moving premises I think, so this might be the reason ???


----------



## MBRuss

Yeah, this forum is weird. I often post and then later can't find my post, so have to post a second time. No explanation of where my post went or why it was (presumably) deleted.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

I can confirm they are very much alive, investing in new production equipment and developing new products, plus, a website.

They are based at the opposite end of the business park we have an office in so a re incredibly (too) handy to knock on the door and buy stuff.


----------



## suds

^^^ that's a relief - just ordered some wheel mits, happy to wait if they're busy reorganising


----------



## DrH

I really hope they keep going
My first experiences with Crystal Sealant, QD and Wheel Cleaner have been excellent.
The QD especially 
Went to buy some more this morning and found the same on their website


----------



## Sim

Looks like they have a fairly big stand at Waxstock so maybe all their stock's packed up for that?


----------



## Boothy

CharliesTTS said:


> I brought some from just car care - they're not a sponsor but couldn't find stock anywhere else?


Ordered from here now. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Got an email to say they are also out of stock, lol. Apparently Wowos is moving to the USA and currently doesn't have a UK supplier. Not sure how accurate that is though. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

They certainly aren't out of business. Extremely busy period for Fraser, they have Waxstock coming up which should be huge for them 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JHWP

I think there might be some (understandable) confusion in this thread between -

https://www.wowos.co.uk/

and

https://wo-wo.co.uk/

As far as I understand, the two different businesses have no connection with each other. Both are detailing companies, both sell detailing products, both are based in the U.K. and both have essentially the same name. I have always wondered about this 

The only other things I can add are; Wowo's (in Scotland) Crystal Sealant is a fantastic product and Fraser from Wowo's (in Scotland) is a very nice guy, having met and chatted to him at a show in the past.


----------



## Brian1612

JHWP said:


> I think there might be some (understandable) confusion in this thread between -
> 
> https://www.wowos.co.uk/
> 
> and
> 
> https://wo-wo.co.uk/
> 
> As far as I understand, the two different businesses have no connection with each other. Both are detailing companies, both sell detailing products, both are based in the U.K. and both have essentially the same name. I have always wondered about this
> 
> The only other things I can add are; Wowo's (in Scotland) Crystal Sealant is a fantastic product and Fraser from Wowo's (in Scotland) is a very nice guy, having met and chatted to him at a show in the past.


Fraser applied for wowo's before anyone else had taken it. By the time he had perfected the brand and products, wo-wo had used a variation of Wowo's as their brand name because Fraser had the righta to Wowo's. Pretty much it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

So who does the crystal sealant? Wo-wo or wowos? 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Wow, how confusing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Boothy said:


> So who does the crystal sealant? Wo-wo or wowos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


ohh dear... wowos 
https://www.wowos.co.uk/shop-2/wowos-crystal-sealant/


----------



## Sim

They are at Waxstock this weekend -

__
http://instagr.am/p/B0G-IW9nZml/


----------



## Teamleader 21

*WoWo's*

Only used the Company once, and through no fault of Fraser, the delivery side of my order was messed up, Fraser sorted out the issue and was very apologetic. Top guy.
Hope he continues to prosper.


----------



## Derek Mc

I am out at our factory on Friday, I will pop my head round the door and see what's "cooking":lol:


----------



## Derek Mc

As promised,

I dropped in to see Fraser and the guys today and here is their new production line.

I also managed to buy myself a little "treat" from the secret box,,,,,, look for an update when the NDA runs out :lol

IMG_20190731_140429wowo's by Derek McIlreavy


----------



## fraser87uk

I can definitely confirm we are still trading. We said at Waxstock what we are working on and doing but we can’t really say anything yet. 

Rest assured if you thought our stuff was good before, what we have been working on for the last 12 months is another level, and everything else that will be coming with our products is insane.


----------



## Andyblue

fraser87uk said:


> I can definitely confirm we are still trading. We said at Waxstock what we are working on and doing but we can't really say anything yet.
> 
> Rest assured if you thought our stuff was good before, what we have been working on for the last 12 months is another level, and everything else that will be coming with our products is insane.


That's excellent news. Looking forward to hearing about your new products :thumb:


----------



## Peter77

Looking forward to the update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Autosave in Aberdeen selling Wowo's at reduced prices just now.

Free delivery for orders over £40.

https://autosave-scotland.co.uk/view-all-products?olsPage=t/wowos-detailing-range


----------



## Andysm

Does anyone have any idea when wowo are launching their new line up


----------



## andyxedos

Looking forward to seeing the new stuff. Have just bought the crystal sealant and cant wait to see how good it is.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

andyxedos said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new stuff. Have just bought the crystal sealant and cant wait to see how good it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Superb stuff. Need to be patient with it and learn how to use it. Can't wait for the new one to come out.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Does anyone have any updates on when Wowo's will return and their (new ) products will be available?

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER

Havent Heard from Fraser with anything as yet


----------



## Kerr

I see the launch of their new products is down for tomorrow.


----------



## Mardgee

Kerr said:


> I see the launch of their new products is down for tomorrow.


Just in time for writing the Xmas list!


----------



## Walesy.

Ive sent an email etc. but to no avail...I know another friend of mine has done also on Facejotter, but nothing.


----------



## Brian1612

Walesy. said:


> Ive sent an email etc. but to no avail...I know another friend of mine has done also on Facejotter, but nothing.


No chance of a reply as they are currently at SEMA for the new release and entry into the American market.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Don’t they have internet there?:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Derekh929 said:


> Don't they have internet there?:thumb:


..and mobiles, laptops or tablets etc?

Alan W


----------



## Brian1612

You obviously don't realise how big SEMA is... sheesh I go on a day/night out and don't respond to any messages until the next day usually 

I'm sure the fact that they aren't trading at the moment plays a big part as well.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Derekh929 said:


> Don't they have internet there?:thumb:





Alan W said:


> ..and mobiles, laptops or tablets etc?
> 
> Alan W


Was wondering this myself.

I dont know the circumstances, and not teaching/instructing anyone how to operate.

But if its me, I usually leave an 'out of office' auto response or state in some form that I have limited access and will respond in due course etc.


----------



## Walesy.

Brian1612 said:


> You obviously don't realise how big SEMA is... sheesh I go on a day/night out and don't respond to any messages until the next day usually
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Does this involve beers though?

If so, I can relate to that...especially at Easter, I disappear on the Friday and reappear on the Monday. Bit like jesus


----------



## Derekh929

Brian1612 said:


> You obviously don't realise how big SEMA is... sheesh I go on a day/night out and don't respond to any messages until the next day usually
> 
> I'm sure the fact that they aren't trading at the moment plays a big part as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I'm sure it ain't much bigger than Frankfurt motor show that I have been too a couple of times:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Walesy. said:


> Does this involve beers though?
> 
> If so, I can relate to that...especially at Easter, I disappear on the Friday and reappear on the Monday. Bit like jesus


Certainly would be if it was me that was there walesy! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Brian1612 said:


> Certainly would be if it was me that was there walesy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derek Mc

I pass the factory unit at least once a week and speak to them regularly they are very much focusing on SEMA last time I spoke to them.


----------



## vsideboy

Derek Mc said:


> I can confirm they are very much alive, investing in new production equipment and developing new products, plus, a website.
> 
> They are based at the opposite end of the business park we have an office in so a re incredibly (too) handy to knock on the door and buy stuff.


Sounds to me like a temporary DW WOWO distributor until they get their website up and running again haha. Well volunteered sir.


----------



## Jack

They have been posting on facebook showing the new range and branding. They are also at Sema just now with their brand on show


----------



## Wilkoj66

Seems like a long time to be off the scene, or is it a marketing ploy?


----------



## Meirion658

Tired emailing
Tried facebook messaging 
Tried email
Tried Mobile

Nothing from them... not very good customer service!!


----------



## WHIZZER

in joint venture now with rag company - as they launched the range at SEMA


----------



## Meirion658

So how do we get hold of them now these days?



WHIZZER said:


> in joint venture now with rag company - as they launched the range at SEMA


----------



## WHIZZER

Meirion658 said:


> So how do we get hold of them now these days?


TBH I don't know they haven't been in touch .....


----------



## Derekh929

Meirion658 said:


> So how do we get hold of them now these days?


Maybe you have to be selected as a customer and they contact you, if you meet a certain criteria? Or maybe not if you are not the chosen one 

Either way if they still want your custom from on here I'm sure they will be along soon, if not find another company that is happy to supply you with some detailing products, there are loads out there:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

What happened to the big reveal posted on Facebook (below) for 6th November that never happened. 

*Wowo's
5 November at 09:54 · 
Lights are on! You can see the full Wowo's line in 1 day at...*


----------



## donnyboy

There seems to be a Wowo's Europe Facebook page too.


----------



## Meirion658

Appreciate that and it a fair point. My gripe is the total lack of communication which is really bad customer service and will make people look elsewhere



Derekh929 said:


> Maybe you have to be selected as a customer and they contact you, if you meet a certain criteria? Or maybe not if you are not the chosen one
> 
> Either way if they still want your custom from on here I'm sure they will be along soon, if not find another company that is happy to supply you with some detailing products, there are loads out there:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

from what i remember when i spoke to the guys at waxstock they had to have a very tight lid on things and from what iv'e seen they've had a big reveal at sema this year so perhaps now that has finished they will get back to there mainstream business and do a full release of the new bottles and possibly new products


----------



## Derek Mc

Jonnybbad said:


> from what i remember when i spoke to the guys at waxstock they had to have a very tight lid on things and from what iv'e seen they've had a big reveal at sema this year so perhaps now that has finished they will get back to there mainstream business and do a full release of the new bottles and possibly new products


All that I can say is that four months in and the new formula Crystal Sealant is still as good as the day I applied it the car is visibly cleaner despite all the salt on the roads now.


----------



## Walesy.

Derek Mc said:


> All that I can say is that four months in and the new formula Crystal Sealant is still as good as the day I applied it the car is visibly cleaner despite all the salt on the roads now.


I bought some from Jayswax, yesterday, after a tip off from a mate LOL.

Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Meirion658

Is that the new formula?



Walesy. said:


> I bought some from Jayswax, yesterday, after a tip off from a mate LOL.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Derek Mc

Meirion658 said:


> Is that the new formula?


If it is white it is the new formula clear and it's the previous formulation

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Jonnybbad said:


> ...... from what iv'e seen they've had a big reveal at sema this year so perhaps now that has finished they will get back to there mainstream business and do a full release of the new bottles and possibly new products


Fair enough but why build suspense on a social media platform when they are overseas and then fail to follow through with the big reveal as posted? 

This annoys their followers and alienates potential customers. 

Alan W


----------



## Walesy.

Says its 'new' on Jayswax website


----------



## Lexus-is250

Walesy. said:


> Says its 'new' on Jayswax website


Not sure I'd risk ordering anything off that site.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Lexus-is250 said:


> Not sure I'd risk ordering anything off that site.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


How come buddy?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Walesy. said:


> How come buddy?


Dont have the best reviews especially around non delivery of products. I was one of them. They dont have any contact numbers so its email only and trust me they dont respond.

Look at their reviews on Google and Ebay

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Lexus-is250 said:


> Dont have the best reviews especially around non delivery of products. I was one of them. They dont have any contact numbers so its email only and trust me they dont respond.
> 
> Look at their reviews on Google and Ebay
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I paid via paypal, so I will claim if they dont respond bud.

I seen their name on here a few times but I never really go a negative vibe, until I did a search there.

Will keep you posted


----------



## Derekh929

Lexus-is250 said:


> Dont have the best reviews especially around non delivery of products. I was one of them. They dont have any contact numbers so its email only and trust me they dont respond.
> 
> Look at their reviews on Google and Ebay
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


They also don't have a section with about us on the website, or lack of contact numbers always makes me think twice for sure.
Surprised you would want to supply a company with such poor reviews if they are all genuine that is as could give your company a bad name as well.
At least the 1.5 star is better than John Lewis online reviews


----------



## Walesy.

I've managed to obtain a phone number...if it doesnt turn up, I will try the number.


----------



## Alan W

Video on The Rag Company and Wowo's new business joint venture launched at SEMA.


----------



## Alan W

..... and another one.


----------



## Alan W

The new Wowo product range unveiled at SEMA.


----------



## Derek Mc

Walesy. said:


> I've managed to obtain a phone number...if it doesnt turn up, I will try the number.


Fraser is a member here he can be pm'd


----------



## Alan W

I believe the Official release date for the new range of Wowo products is 9th December.

This might just be in the USA though via their alliance with The Rag Company.

Alan W


----------



## Walesy.

Well....I should have done more research. After contacting Jayswax via social media, the products were not in stock although due in. But took payment and no suggestion on the site that there stock level was low in anyway.

Long story short, Paypal was refunded today. Disappointing to learn someone can operate like that


----------



## Lexus-is250

Walesy. said:


> Well....I should have done more research. After contacting Jayswax via social media, the products were not in stock although due in. But took payment and no suggestion on the site that there stock level was low in anyway.
> 
> Long story short, Paypal was refunded today. Disappointing to learn someone can operate like that


Lucky to get that resolved fella. Shocking company and shouldn't be trading

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Lexus-is250 said:


> Lucky to get that resolved fella. Shocking company and shouldn't be trading
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I had actually sent the owner a message on FB, he responded initially. Then refused to do so afterwards.

That boiled my urine


----------



## Alan W

Wowo's are now Wowo's North America after their tie up with The Rag Company. 

Alan W


----------



## Meirion658

Wonder if we will be able to purchase the Wowo's products tomorrow?


----------



## Exotica

That’s a no


----------



## Meirion658

Been told 12pm today the site will go live. Seen on the American site that Clean & Shiny will be a distributor


----------



## Exotica

Showing on rag company YT site.


----------



## Exotica

These look good on the shelves but expensive for the sizes they come in.


----------



## Meirion658

Exotica said:


> These look good on the shelves but expensive for the sizes they come in.


I agree they better be something special for the prices they looking to charge!!


----------



## Meirion658

The website is up and running £21.99 for 500ml of the crystal sealant ouch!!! 

They $19 in America which works around £15 per bottle !!!!


----------



## sm81

Meirion658 said:


> The website is up and running £21.99 for 500ml of the crystal sealant ouch!!!
> 
> They $19 in America which works around £15 per bottle !!!! ����������


Any link?


----------



## Meirion658

https://www.wowos.co.uk/shop-2/wowos-crystal-sealant/


----------



## sm81

50 pound for wax.... !


----------



## Lexus-is250

Meirion658 said:


> The website is up and running £21.99 for 500ml of the crystal sealant ouch!!!
> 
> They $19 in America which works around £15 per bottle !!!! ������������������������������


Prices have gone up in certain areas but even at that price crystal sealant is worth it. Brilliant product and not something that's going to need to be applied every 5 minutes

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

Lexus-is250 said:


> Prices have gone up in certain areas but even at that price crystal sealant is worth it. Brilliant product and not something that's going to need to be applied every 5 minutes
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


What about durability and shelf life after opening it?


----------



## Sam6er

sm81 said:


> 50 pound for wax.... !


lol, good thing you didnt see the price of nanocoat wax when they sold it :lol:


----------



## Sam6er

sm81 said:


> What about durability and shelf life after opening it?


Iv had my old bottle of this stuff for about 2 years now and its still working fine. Regularly use it for wheels and window sealing and even the shower cubicle. No issues with it staying in the garage all year round.


----------



## Lexus-is250

sm81 said:


> What about durability and shelf life after opening it?


Had my last bottle over a year and was fine. Old one was about 9 months on paint, 3+ on wheels, 12 months on side windows and a few months on the windscreen.

This one is meant to last longer from what I've heard on here.

I got some over spray on my glass and it set like a rock. Had to polish it off, its not a regular sealant.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658

What I cant understand is the products are made in the uk, shipped to the US and are still considerable cheaper over there. Someone explain that one to me lol


----------



## Alan W

Meirion658 said:


> The website is up and running £21.99 for 500ml of the crystal sealant ouch!!!
> 
> They $19 in America which works around £15 per bottle !!!! ����������


It used to be £15.99 per bottle (if I remember correctly) so that's a 37.5% increase on the original price.

From watching the Wowo/Rag Company videos at SEMA the products have been reformulated to make them easier to apply but has the performance been compromised to achieve this? Only time will tell I suppose.

However, good to see Wowo's trading again. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Meirion658

Alan W said:


> It used to be £15.99 per bottle (if I remember correctly) so that's a 37.5% increase on the original price.


That seems a fair price or anything sub £20 maybe it just me being a tight ar*e


----------



## Wilkoj66

Some big price hikes! Better value elsewhere, imo


----------



## Wilkoj66

:spam:


sm81 said:


> 50 pound for wax.... !


A price increase of over 10%.


----------



## Wilkoj66

Exotica said:


> These look good on the shelves but expensive for the sizes they come in.


Agreed 100%. Too pricey for my liking.


----------



## Brian1612

Even at £22 for the new crystal sealant (which is revised for greater hydrophobicity, durability and ease of use) it's still well worth the money as it's the best non ceramic wheel sealant on the market & something I will be picking up.

That said it's odd it is more expensive here in the country it's manufactured compared to the USA 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead

It bugs me here in Australia that detailing products are between 2-4 times the price in the UK, let alone the US. It's especially annoying considering we only pay 10% purchase tax as opposed to 20% in England. I can accept the shipping costs but the rest is just profit producers and retailers know they can get away with here due to high wages etc. However, for a product to be made in the UK and sold cheaper in the US is basically a kick in the balls to you guys at home.


----------



## Kerr

Meirion658 said:


> What I cant understand is the products are made in the uk, shipped to the US and are still considerable cheaper over there. Someone explain that one to me lol


We have 20% VAT added. State taxes in the USA are usually added on top of the price and much less the 20%.

Detailing products are cheaper in the USA. They'll need to cut profit margins to get sales.


----------



## Meirion658

Clean and shiny are also selling wowos and are available today from their site. Just bought a few items to see how good they are. The crystal sealant is £3 cheaper than wowos own site and the additional 10% off happy days. Just hope for a break in the weather to use now!!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Interesting to see this V2 launch/relaunch but having a look round, nothing particularly grabbing me.
I've had quite a bit of stuff from them in the past and apart from nanocoat (which I thought was fantastic), the rest was a bit meh imho and that was at prices significantly cheaper than current.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Clean and Shiny seems the best place to get their stuff at the moment then. 

I've just had a bit of a Christmas splurge and picked up the Crystal Sealant, a couple of bottles of Waterless wash (for shuts etc.) and a couple of 1 litre Kwazar double action sprayers


----------



## Wilkoj66

Didn't they used to be a sponsor on here, before vanishing? Just had a look on their website and whilst tempting, the products seem quite pricey in comparisson to other offerings.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wilkoj66 said:


> Didn't they used to be a sponsor on here, before vanishing? Just had a look on their website and whilst tempting, the products seem quite pricey in comparisson to other offerings.


My thoughts would be you could buy crystal sealant and externally on a car ie paint, wheels and glass you wouldnt need another product. If they hadn't have stopped trading when they did and I was unable to buy more that's pretty much all I had or would have had in the kit.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

Lexus-is250 said:


> My thoughts would be you could buy crystal sealant and externally on a car ie paint, wheels and glass you wouldnt need another product. If they hadn't have stopped trading when they did and I was unable to buy more that's pretty much all I had or would have had in the kit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


This mirrors where I am with detailing now too. I have two shelves of products that have not been opened in over 18 months due to Wowos crystal Sealant.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Wilkoj66 said:


> Didn't they used to be a sponsor on here, before vanishing?


Yes, Wowo's were an active sponsor until recently. They appear to have been concentrating their efforts on reformulating and rebranding their products in conjunction with The Rag Company and launching them in the US and Canada.

I'm sure Fraser will return here when he's less busy.

Alan W


----------



## Lexus-is250

Derek Mc said:


> This mirrors where I am with detailing now too. I have two shelves of products that have not been opened in over 18 months due to Wowos crystal Sealant.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Because I ran out I deviated to other things and I enjoyed trying out new things. I dont think currently I will get more gear in the house so I may just use some up that I've got, however, I will definitely go back to crystal sealant as it's so good.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66

Lexus-is250 said:


> Because I ran out I deviated to other things and I enjoyed trying out new things. I dont think currently I will get more gear in the house so I may just use some up that I've got, however, I will definitely go back to crystal sealant as it's so good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


The reviews on how difficult it is to remove and leaving "milky" marks put me off buying it, to be honest.


----------



## Derek Mc

Wilkoj66 said:


> The reviews on how difficult it is to remove and leaving "milky" marks put me off buying it, to be honest.


I have never found that, unless massively over applied and that really isn't down to product but user?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Wilkoj66 said:


> The reviews on how difficult it is to remove and leaving "milky" marks put me off buying it, to be honest.


Whilst some people did report difficulty applying the earlier versions of Crystal Sealant (V1, V2) others such as Derek Mc, Lexus-is250 and Brian1612 didn't have any problems.

However, the product has recently been revised (V3) and Sheep has posted a comprehensive review of the latest version HERE.

Alan W


----------



## Wilkoj66

Alan W said:


> Whilst some people did report difficulty applying the earlier versions of Crystal Sealant (V1, V2) others such as Derek Mc, Lexus-is250 and Brian1612 didn't have any problems.
> 
> However, the product has recently been revised (V3) and Sheep has posted a comprehensive review of the latest version HERE.
> 
> Alan W


Already read it and there are too many "cons" in the conclusions.


----------



## Brian1612

Wilkoj66 said:


> Already read it and there are too many "cons" in the conclusions.


The cons certainly don't outweigh the fact that it's probably the most durable non ceramic product on the market. 6-8 months on alloys and you can expect longer on paintwork, that's ridiculous performance.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

Brian1612 said:


> The cons certainly don't outweigh the fact that it's probably the most durable non ceramic product on the market. 6-8 months on alloys and you can expect longer on paintwork, that's ridiculous performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Indeed you can't have it all ways the durability is amazing just this side of a ceramic but user friendly, v3 is actually as easy as any other Sealant I can think of.
But it has to be used sparingly I honestly think I will get five years out of the one bottle

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wilkoj66 said:


> The reviews on how difficult it is to remove and leaving "milky" marks put me off buying it, to be honest.


Its not difficult to remove you just need to treat it slightly differently than other products. I did find that it does prefer clean paint so dont use an all in one polish for example and try and put it over that, it will get very grabby and flash off very quickly. This also applies if you use it in warm temperatures.

In cool conditions and on freshly clayed paintwork I was able to just spray and wipe like any other spray sealant. I was slightly worried when I first got it but there really is nothing to worry about.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

This was my old Lexus with crystal sealant on about 2 months after application.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66

Lexus-is250 said:


> Its not difficult to remove you just need to treat it slightly differently than other products. I did find that it does prefer clean paint so dont use an all in one polish for example and try and put it over that, it will get very grabby and flash off very quickly. This also applies if you use it in warm temperatures.
> 
> In cool conditions and on freshly clayed paintwork I was able to just spray and wipe like any other spray sealant. I was slightly worried when I first got it but there really is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I was going on the reviews that I read. The initial one being undertaken on here.


----------



## Wilkoj66

Brian1612 said:


> The cons certainly don't outweigh the fact that it's probably the most durable non ceramic product on the market. 6-8 months on alloys and you can expect longer on paintwork, that's ridiculous performance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 In my opinion they do.


----------



## Derek Mc

Wilkoj66 said:


> In my opinion they do.


You are perfectly entitled to an opinion, but not if you haven't actually tried it, in deference to someone with many years hands on experience of it, surely?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilkoj66

Derek Mc said:


> You are perfectly entitled to an opinion, but not if you haven't actually tried it, in deference to someone with many years hands on experience of it, surely?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Read the original review on here, or did you miss that bit?
My opinion is based on what I have read on here and did you miss that bit too? If you want to buy me some, I will try it however, I do not think I need to be advised upon how to base my opinion. Make a complaint if it bugs you, otherwise don't be so patronising.


----------



## Brian1612

Wilkoj66 said:


> Read the original review on here, or did you miss that bit?
> 
> My opinion is based on what I have read on here and did you miss that bit too? If you want to buy me some, I will try it however, I do not think I need to be advised upon how to base my opinion. Make a complaint if it bugs you, otherwise don't be so patronising.


What you have read on here doesn't take into account durability though which is this products best feature... 

Other products that offer this kind of performance require indoor application & hrs of cure time without any environmental exposure. How can you deem that to not outweigh a list of cons myself & others who have used the product correctly are telling you don't exist? Use it correctly in small sections, its as easy as spray & wipe for a conservative 6-8 months shall we say? I appreciate you are entitled to your opinion but I don't understand how anyone can be negative about a product that's offering so much.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

Wilkoj66 said:


> Read the original review on here, or did you miss that bit?
> My opinion is based on what I have read on here and did you miss that bit too? If you want to buy me some, I will try it however, I do not think I need to be advised upon how to base my opinion. Make a complaint if it bugs you, otherwise don't be so patronising.


Ahhh my,,, err,,, I suppose, apologies. I didn't think you had bought and used the V3, as I have had for 7 months,,, I thought you were just basing your views on what you read? as that is what you are saying in your posts.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Be careful about ordering from Wowos uk, I bought a bottle of Crystal sealant and heard nothing from them since, don`t answer calls or emails :tumbleweed:


----------



## Brian1612

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Be careful about ordering from Wowos uk, I bought a bottle of Crystal sealant and heard nothing from them since, don`t answer calls or emails :tumbleweed:


Doesn't sound like Fraser at all. When did you place the order?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## davrob

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Be careful about ordering from Wowos uk, I bought a bottle of Crystal sealant and heard nothing from them since, don`t answer calls or emails :tumbleweed:


I also purchased a bottle of Crystal Sealant 7 days ago from Wowos UK,not heard anything since then either,l did check their website for Covid -19 restrictions but nothing there

I was going to contact them this week to see if they are still shipping during this lockdown.


----------



## Sicskate

Just give Frasier a call, he's always been spot on with my orders and enquiries 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Brian1612 said:


> Doesn't sound like Fraser at all. When did you place the order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


2 weeks ago, no answer to contact number :tumbleweed:
Opened Paypal case now


----------



## Derek Mc

DIESEL DAVE said:


> 2 weeks ago, no answer to contact number :tumbleweed:
> Opened Paypal case now


If we weren't on Lockdown, I'd drive over to their place for you.


----------



## davrob

Looks like my Crystal Sealant has been dispatched now,l got an email on Tuesday from parcel force but tracking info did not work until today, hopefully it will arrive tomorrow

I did email Wowos on Monday regarding this order but not never got any response.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

Mine came today after being contacted by Paypal


----------



## davrob

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Mine came today after being contacted by Paypal


Mine arrived today as well,hope it's worth the wait!


----------



## Lexus-is250

davrob said:


> Mine arrived today as well,hope it's worth the wait!


Let us know how you get on. I love the stuff.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Mine came today after being contacted by Paypal





davrob said:


> Mine arrived today as well,hope it's worth the wait!


If I can offer any pointers don't hesitate to ask, I re did my car last weekend after 9 months more for my sake than that it needed to be done,,,,,:lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Derek Mc said:


> If I can offer any pointers don't hesitate to ask, I re did my car last weekend after 9 months more for my sake than that it needed to be done,,,,,


Hi Derek, I put a couple of coats of v3 on mine last week. Wondered if you have seen more protection from swirls etc since putting it on? And was it just 1 coat?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

Lexus-is250 said:


> Hi Derek, I put a couple of coats of v3 on mine last week. Wondered if you have seen more protection from swirls etc since putting it on? And was it just 1 coat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


My car is BMW Alpine white and it is generally hard as nails, I wash it with anal attention to detail and have to say it is after 11 months and 10k miles very very swirl and Marr free still.

I just use 2bm, BH auto foam, and VP Poseidon, with a microfiber noodle mitt.
Protection from one coat as it's hard to layer as its so hydrophobic it just won't coat on top of the first.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AD18

Glad I'm not the only one thats getting no reply from Wowo's. Tried contacting multiple times (on different platforms including their sales contact) to answer my questions about 121 wax as I'd heard very good things but nothing, really disappointing. Almost seems like they don't want my money! 
Has made me look elsewhere as I'd become fed up trying which i wasn't intending. 

Noticed in a rag company video that they are no longer going to be stocking their items too.


----------

